# Stealth 40W by Tesla



## Effjh (16/10/16)

Any vendors stocking or getting?

Seriously need to get one of these for my Kayfun 5:













Battery Cell:LiPo 1300 built in

Electrode:Silver plated brass

Thread:510 thread

Net Weight:114g

Output Mode:VW/TC-Ti/TC-Ni/TC-SS/BYPASS mode

Output Wattage:7-40W(in 0.5W increments)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

